# Killed in the Line of Duty



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

At least they still got the suspect but really wish there had been a different outcome. 
Condolences' to Deputy Osborne.

Police Dog Stabbed and Killed in Washington State - FoxNews.com#


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh no, how sad.  And he was close to retirement too. 

RIP K9 Kane :gsdhead:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

how sad! He was so close to retirement. Can only imagine how his handler feels.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cayla and i posted same time lol


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Kane was a beautiful boy! How heartbreaking! I don't think the suspect should be charged with harming a police dog, but charged with killing a police officer/dog. He didn't harm him he killed him.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

How very sad.  RIP Kane.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I don't think the suspect should be charged with harming a police dog, but charged with killing a police officer/dog. He didn't harm him he killed him.


Agreed!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wonder if a larger dog, a GSD, would have had a better chance either by getting the guy to give up by the size and power, or by having more power. 

Of course, I sometimes think I would rather face a GSD than a malinois. This dog was a dutchie and I know they have super high energy and drives, but are generally smaller than GSDs. 

I am kind of in two camps in what people should be charged with in these circumstances. Injuring or killing a police officer in the line of duty generally should be a death penalty case. But trying to defend yourself from a police dog, I don't know. If the police officer is right there able to call the dog off, but if the police officer is still on the way, and that dog is biting, no one wants to be bitten by a dog, not even once. I think it is natural to try to prevent that. I think it is not always possible to stop fighting when an animal is biting you. I do not think someone should get the death penalty for killing a police dog.

But should it be more than if someone attacked a civilian dog? Police dogs, their training, their maintenance are often owned by the people. So the perpetrator is generally costing the public a lot of money and damaging public property. Most of these criminals are not out stealing cars if they have tens of thousands of dollars to pay the replacement costs for the dog. And a dog is a living, breathing creature, and should be considered in a category above property, if still below human life. 

Killing a police dog while it is on duty and you are committing another crime, should be something like felonious assault. Assault with a deadly weapon. A felony, something you should do time for.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

RIP Kane.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

_*M*y eyes are your eyes,_ 
_to watch and protect you and yours._

_*M*y ears are your ears,_ 
_to hear and detect evil minds in the dark._

_*M*y nose is your nose,_ 
_to scent the invader of your domain._ 

_*A*nd so you may live,_ 
_my life is also yours._ 

_Author Unknown_


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

And another...

_*"C*alled to give my all*"*_ 

I am a deputy in a canine crew, 
I've been trained to see it through, 
When dangers near my ears perk up, 
They taught me that as a little pup. 

I'm often there to protect your rights, 
My presence sometimes hinders fights. 
I never attack with thoughts to kill, 
When subduing one, my job I fill. 

I never worry a single thought, 
as to how I'll fare at a certain spot, 
The love I have for a handler's care, 
is all I need each day to fare. 

And if someday my luck turns bad, 
I'll relish all the joys I've had, 
To be with men who stand for good, 
in a special kind of brotherhood. 

The story's end by now you know 
of how i tried for a better show, 
I did my best though I did fall, 
When I was called to give my all. 
Author Unknown


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

it would not have made a difference as to breed.
I lost one of my own in service. A male named TomBrown . RCMP dog . Knifed during an apprehension and later died on the operating table due to blood loss.

I have those bloodlines in my stock to this day. -- 3 sisters were RCMP SAR .
A relative , son of this RCMP dogs sister, was also injured in the line of duty. He was hit by a car during an apprehension and continued to make the arrest -- he is the black dog that opens my web site - recognized with a Purina Hall of Fame award, and served a full , trouble free , celebrated 10+ years.

It is a risk that I am aware of when I hand my dogs over. It might seem callous but rather the dog than the man.

Thank you k9 officer Kane . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sad. Such a beauitful fellow. I hope they throw the book at his killer.

:rip: RIP K9 Kane!


----------



## Brown314 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh wow...what a terrible story, a poor Dutch . I wish they would have charged that person with the killing of a police officer, since that dog was a police officer not just a dog.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Brown314 said:


> Oh wow...what a terrible story, a poor Dutch . I wish they would have charged that person with the killing of a police officer, since that dog was a police officer not just a dog.


I thought law enforcement dogs are considered police officers? They are badged, right?

This is a really sad story. RIP K9 officer Kane


----------



## beaderdog (Dec 23, 2010)

Such a miserable thing to happen to him. So very sorry for what his handler is going through - we've had a chance to see that "up close & personal" here after the death of one of our local K9s in the line of duty (Schultz - Gloucester Twp, NJ). I have no sympathy whatsoever for a person K9 is trying to apprehend. If he/she didn't want to be bitten by a police K9, he/she shouldn't have been breaking the law in the first place. Harming or killing a K9 should involve serious punishment.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Courtney said:


> I thought law enforcement dogs are considered police officers? They are badged, right?
> 
> This is a really sad story. RIP K9 officer Kane


They are, to the department, and there are sometimes stiffer charges for hurting or killing a police dog vs a pet dog, but no where in this country can someone be tried for killing a police officer which was actually a dog. That would be a charge of homicide, and it'll never happen.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Rerun said:


> They are, to the department, and there are sometimes stiffer charges for hurting or killing a police dog vs a pet dog, but no where in this country can someone be tried for killing a police officer which was actually a dog. That would be a charge of homicide, and it'll never happen.


Interesting-thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 4leggedmom (May 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Kane was a beautiful boy! How heartbreaking! I don't think the suspect should be charged with harming a police dog, but charged with killing a police officer/dog. He didn't harm him he killed him.


 
AGREED 110%......I think he needs to be charged with Killing a Police officer!!!!!


----------

